# Multi-taskin



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

So im listening to music and surfin the web while playing poker online and im waiting for a page to load and the current hand to finish (since i folded) so then i turn on the tv for some visual 'entertainment' during those godawful down times (like a minute, not even ).*





*also partly due to the fact that i am stoned:crazy:


----------



## McCoffee (Jun 21, 2009)

You lost me.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I used to surf the internet while watching tv while reading a book while eating while downloading music. ^^ I get bored doing one thing at a time :/


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

yeah, not sure if it exactly qualifies as multi tasking, or just short attention span  but i always need to be doing something, i hate waiting for pages to load when the net is running slow, i hate commercials on tv, etc. it all bores me and i drift off finding something else to do while i wait or until that bores me, then go back or find something else again.


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

I often do a couple things at a time, but I don't think I do as much as you do. When I'm really focused on practicing something, then I usually try to minimize distractions. I typically have music in the background if I'm working on art, though.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Roland787 said:


> yeah, not sure if it exactly qualifies as multi tasking, or just short attention span  but i always need to be doing something, i hate waiting for pages to load when the net is running slow, i hate commercials on tv, etc. it all bores me and i drift off finding something else to do while i wait or until that bores me, then go back or find something else again.


I hear you on that. As we speak, I'm watching an episode of a show on my computer and typing during the stupid scenes. What wait when you could be doing something else?



> When I'm really focused on practicing something, then I usually try to minimize distractions. I typically have music in the background if I'm working on art, though.


I also play music while I'm working on art. It really sets the mood. Although, I sometimes use music as a substitute for silence. It sort of filters out everything around me so I can focus better.


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

Yep...totally. Sounds like you should be playing more tables. What's really great is playing the matrix style sit-n-goes on Full Tilt. I'm a FL O8 player myself. It's hard for me to stay disciplined when so many players are horrible, I feel like I'm missing out on opportunities to make money by not playing more hands, then when I do, my game goes to shit. I also listen to music, while reading a book, while watching the nba playoffs at a bar a few times...That tripped some people out. Got annoyed with Poker today, so went back to the bar after being disappointed that one of my gal pals couldn't come out to join me, so then the idea of rock climbing struck my head. So off the book store, I've found my summer activity to entertain me away from the computer...beside rope swinging of course.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

That's cool, Roland. I don't think I can do that. I'm a very focus person.


----------

